# Kent and Surrey GC (Edenbridge)



## Leftie (Nov 6, 2014)

Just a heads up for anyone who might be interested.

Amazon Local offer.  Â£19 for 2 people.  Offer expires 89 days from purchase.

http://local.amazon.co.uk/Southeast...01_uk_s1_&ref_=pe_453791_57194041_auto-vfe-md


----------



## Swingalot (Nov 6, 2014)

Leftie said:



			Just a heads up for anyone who might be interested.

Amazon Local offer.  Â£19 for 2 people.  Offer expires 89 days from purchase.

http://local.amazon.co.uk/Southeast...01_uk_s1_&ref_=pe_453791_57194041_auto-vfe-md

Click to expand...

Played it about 2 months ago and all I will say is that price is still too much!!!!


----------



## Leftie (Nov 6, 2014)

Fair enough.

Just passing on the info in case anyone was looking for a cheap 2 ball.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 6, 2014)

I posted up a similar Groupon offer recently, at a similar price, for Westerham Golf Club, and would suggest that was a pretty good price for a good course


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 7, 2014)

Swingalot said:



			Played it about 2 months ago and all I will say is that price is still too much!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Have to agree.
It's not very inspiring is it????


----------



## Swingalot (Nov 7, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Have to agree.
It's not very inspiring is it????
		
Click to expand...

Some holes you think 'this has the potential to be a decent hole' but I'm afraid when 50% of the grass is missing from almost every green, the clubhouse is falling to bits, the car park is a pot hole minefield, the difference between fairway and rough is not always that obvious then you are struggling to justify even a tenner.


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 7, 2014)

Swingalot said:



			Some holes you think 'this has the potential to be a decent hole' but I'm afraid when 50% of the grass is missing from almost every green, the clubhouse is falling to bits, the car park is a pot hole minefield, the difference between fairway and rough is not always that obvious then you are struggling to justify even a tenner.
		
Click to expand...

There are a few quite/really good holes and the condition of greens wasn't as bad as described above when I played it a while ago - as the alternative to Crowborough that was closed after some horrendous downpours! But Tees, clubhouse, car park and aspects of the course are 'uninspiring' at best!


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 7, 2014)

I used to go down the driving range when I lived in Edenbridge some 30 years ago.
The car park was like a bombsite then.


----------



## adam6177 (Nov 7, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			I used to go down the driving range when I lived in Edenbridge some 30 years ago.
The car park was like a bombsite then.
		
Click to expand...

I was a member there until July....it was still a bombsite.

That place has MASSIVE potential to be a great track, just needs some serious investment and looking after.  Unfortunately it was being left to ruin.


----------



## Swingalot (Nov 7, 2014)

adam6177 said:



			I was a member there until July....it was still a bombsite.

That place has MASSIVE potential to be a great track, just needs some serious investment and looking after.  Unfortunately it was being left to ruin.
		
Click to expand...

You have made a wise choice with your new club from what I have seen after also playing Sweetwoods this Year. A bit of a hidden gem of a course, with not many people having heard of it, but I was pleasantly surprised when I played it.

Owned by a man who knows his football as well


----------



## adam6177 (Nov 7, 2014)

Swingalot said:



			Owned by a man who knows his football as well 

Click to expand...

Now I know you're on a windup! 

Sweet woods is great. Lightning greens. Long. Accurate. Love the place. World's apart from k&s.

where are you based?


----------



## Swingalot (Nov 8, 2014)

adam6177 said:



			Now I know you're on a windup! 

Sweet woods is great. Lightning greens. Long. Accurate. Love the place. World's apart from k&s.

where are you based?
		
Click to expand...

Langley Park in Bromley is my club, although looking to move as I'm no longer Local. Will join somewhere else in the new year, just need to try out a few local clubs to weigh them up.


----------

